# Graficar en Labview  en Tiempo Real (Tipo Osciloscopio) Datos Obtenidos



## alpdruck (May 28, 2009)

Hola Buen dia, Estoy tratando de hacer un Electrocardiograma por Puerto USB,
Pero me he encontrado con el Siguiente problema:

Ya he comunicado perfectamente el Pic Por medio del Usb a Labview, Obtengo una Serie de Datos que los he transformador a numero sin ningún problema.

Pero tengo el siguiente problema Deseo que estos números obtenidos sean graficados a modo de obtener  un "Gráfica" Muy parecida a la de un Osciloscopio, es decir que me salga la forma de onda y que esta se pueda ver en divisiones en el tiempo  como milisegundos o microsegundos. Aun no he podido hacer eso alguien puede ayudarme o tiene alguna idea Respecto a Eso....?

En pocas Palabras necesito graficar tipo osciloscopio, una serie de numeros.


----------



## resistron (May 31, 2009)

En los ejemplos de labview (Menu Help->Find Examples) hay varios programas que hacen eso y muchas cosas mas....en la seccion Fundamentals->Graphs and Chart...de ahi saque lo que tu dices cuando  lo necesite...


----------



## edgarh44 (Ago 7, 2009)

hola alpdruck, me parece muy interesante tu proyecto, yo estoy desarrollando un fonocardiografo, y estoy usando el serial, por favor no seria mucha molestia de compartir tu información de usb, por que tambien lo estoy intentanto y no me funciona gracia..


----------



## aguevara (Ago 7, 2009)

Dentro de las opciones de graficacion de labview selecciona la opcion de grafica del tipo XY, luego define (en las opciones del grafico) al eje Y como una señal dependiente del tiempo y los datos obtenidos escalalos y seran enviados al eje X.
Ese es el metodo mas simple y hara exactamente lo que estas requiriendo


----------



## cristian_h5 (Ago 10, 2009)

perdon por revivir este tema de hace mucho tiempo pero veo que no hubo ningun comentario con ayuda util, yo hice un electrocardiografo y el al utilizar usb no graficas en tiempo real  segun el muestreo del pic a veces se perdian algunos pulsos, es mejor utilizar la tarjeta de sonido que ya esta diseñada para trabajar en tiempo real, en la ayuda de labview esta como utilizar la tarjeta de audio y con grafica incluida
lo que se debe tener en cuenta es no sobrepasar el rango de +-1 voltio en la señal a medir, la ventaja es que ya no necesitas un pic sino solo el acondicionamiento analogico, recomiento el ad620


----------



## alekse (Sep 14, 2010)

hola el tema es muy intersante;
yo tengo un electrografo  datascope y quiero convertirlo en un osciloscopio
con pantalla lcd (jeje)y estoy tratando de encontrar la salida pero no la encuentro y conectarla a mi pantalla lcd, espero que me podrian ayudar gracias


----------



## Bertub (Sep 28, 2010)

Hola a todos, me podrian orientar un poco? quiero aprender un poco de LabView y empezar con el famoso osciloscopio (ya se que hay instrumentos virtuales ya hechos) necesito saber cual de los modulos necesito bajar, he visto que hay muchos, a parte de ese modulo necesito una plataforma o el modulo funciona por si solo?

en definitiva, que necesito bajar del labview para graficar señales? y si saben de donde bajar =) mejor

muchas gracias


----------



## luicho621 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hola,
no sé si el tema está bien orientado poniendo el mensaje acá en esta sección, pero para la práctica creo que es lo mismo.
Llevo unos meses intentando programar en LabVIEW un banco de ensayos de válvulas de presión de aire. Ejemplos similares he visto en youtu** y en el sitio oficial de NI, pero ninguno de ellos muestra lo que necesito resolver: cuándo la válvula abre.
El LabView adquiere la señal via MODBUS RTU RS232C desde un PLC que entrega 4095 valores de tensión, el cual a su vez lee una señal de 4-20mA desde el sensor diferencial. Lo hice así porque el módulo DAQ mete mucho ruido y el PLC está funcionando en campo hace muchos años sin problemas.
Sigo: los valores se convierten dentro de un VI y, de acuerdo a su valor, excita una salida analógica que controla el generador de aire.
Acá el quid de la cuestión es cómo hacer para detectar la apertura de la válvula (es decir cuando la presión "cae") para disparar eventos como booleans o salidas digitales y detener la prueba.
Todo lo que pude lograr es ver el máximo (peak detector) pero solo funciona si lo pongo dentro de una ventana de tiempo y, como la válvula abre y cierra varias veces, toma todos los picos y yo necesito que vea la primer apertura (hay una pequeña diferencia de apertura que tiene que ver).
Ya resolví casi todo (Adquisición de datos analógicos y digitales y control de salidas analógicas y digitales por MODBUS; conversión de datos, almacenamiento local y remoto de archivos TDMS y LVM, generación de informes, inclusión de gráficos en 2D) pero lo único que me falta es detectar la primer apertura.
Si quieren ver mi VI, avisen y les mando por correo. está en LabVIEW 2009... me vendría bien una pequeña explicación de cómo exportar en otra versión.
Gracias de antemano.
Luis


----------



## Bertub (Sep 30, 2010)

alpdruck dijo:


> En pocas Palabras necesito graficar tipo osciloscopio, una serie de numeros.



Hola Alpdruck

podrias decirme que partes (modulos) de labview se necesita para algo como lo que estas haciendo? solo modulo o necesito alguna plataforma del mismo?

gracias


----------

